# Shortage of medicines-solution



## caffeinated22222 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,
I practice natural medicine and believe my natural medicine is far superior than the toxic medicine concocted by "Big Pharma" which lead to side effects and other ailments
I read this article


> Panic in Greek pharmacies as hundreds of medicines run short


and thought I could be of help to the people of Greece.I have experience working in Africa curing aids and Malaria,I also come highly recommended by some Native American Indian tribes
I make my own medicine for tumors,cancer,pain killers and other ailments including terminal illness using many different techniques,
We all know ,there is no profit in a healthy society,I have to work for nothing,as,as soon as $$$ becomes involved one become tainted.
I was considering contacting Mayors in Greece who would be willing to help their people,as obviously I could not do this own my own dime,but this works out to be only a fraction of the cost of "labeled" medicine,so a municipality should welcome an initiative like this.
I found some lists on wiki,but not what I was looking for.
Does anyone know how i could find list and contact details of Greek mayors?


----------



## caffeinated22222 (Oct 11, 2010)

*No way,prefer my freedom*

Just joking...*the powers that where *would be all over me like a cheap suit
The last thing they would allow to happen is for to masses to have access to good free treatment,or free energy  for that matter,that is why we are forced to stay on fossil fuels for energy and of course they make the majority of the pharmaceuticals we/you consume from the same toxic soup:israel:ainkiller:


----------

